# منتديات القانون الجنائي Criminal Law Forum > القوانين الحديثة في الدول العربية > قوانين سوريا >  فكرة عن منهجية التعليق على قرار قضائي

## هيثم الفقى

تتطلب معظم المحاكم في فرنسا والعالم عموماً الاسلوب المنهجي من المحامي في رده وكتاباته للقاضي 
في كل قضية يريد الرد عليها والمرافعة بها .
ونحن في ماجستير التأهيل والتخصص الفرنسي في كلية الحقوق لدينا مادة مخصصة حول هذا الموضوع وهي( المنهجية) ضمن المنهاج المقرر من جامعة باريس الثانية 
وهذا مثال بسسيط عن يمكن اتباعه للتعليق على قرار قضائي صادر عن محكمة ما :::


كلية الحقوق - جامعة دمشق 13\11\2008

رامي شيحه 
ماجستيرالتأهيل والتخصص في قانون الأعمال الدولية 
مادة المنهجية : 
الموضوع : التعليق على قرار قضائي 

القرار رقم 4علق على القرار التالي
يأخذ الطاعن فريد على القرار المطعون فيه أنه قضى بإلزامه دفع قيمة الشيك الذي سحبه في 3\5\1992 .لأمر المدعى عليه برهان رغم سقوطه بالتقادم في 12\5\1995. نتيجة مرور ثلاث سنوات على انقضاء الميعاد المحدد لتقديمه للوفاء .
وحيث أن القرار المطعون فيه قد أوضح أن فريد قد أبلغ المصرف المسحوب عليه في 8\5\1992 .معارضته في وفاء الشيك بداعي سحبه لوفاء دين مقامرة ، مما يعد بمثابة سحب مقابل الوفاء بعد تقديمه ويحول بالتالي دون سقوط دعوى الحامل عملاً بالمادة 394\4 من قانون التجارة .
وحيث أن المادة 372 من قانون التجارة لا تجيز معارضة الساحب في وفاء قيمة الشيك إلا في حالة ضياعه أو تفليس حامله ، مما كان يوجب على المصرف وفاء قيمة الشيك للحامل رغم معارضة الساحب وهذا يحول دون تطبيق الفقرة 4من المادة 394 من قانون التجارة 
ولهذه الاسباب 
تقرر نقض القرار المطعون فيه وإعادته الى المحكمة التي أصدرته لتيعيد الحكم بالدعوى وفق القانون وتضمين المطعون ضده الرسوم والمصاريف .

التعليق على القرار :
المعارضة وأثرها على تقادم الشيك وسقوط دعوى الحامل بالتقادم :
مواد ذات صلة في قانون التجارة :
المادة/372/-1- على المسحوب عليه ان يوفي قيمة الشيك ولو بعد الميعاد المحدد لتقديمه.‏ 

-2ولاتقبل معارضة الساحب على وفائه الا في حالة ضياعه او تفليس حامله.‏

المادة/394/-1- تسقط بالتقادم دعوى حامل الشيك تجاه المسحوب عليه بمضي ثلاث سنوات محسوبة من تاريخ انقضاء الميعاد المحدد لتقديم الشيك للوفاء.‏ 

4-ولاتسقط بمضي المواعيد المتقدمة الدعوى على الساحب الذي لم يقدم مقابل الوفاء او قدمه ثم سحبه كلاً او بعضاً والدعاوى على سائر الملتزمين الذين حصلوا على كسب غير عادل.
........................

مقدمة :
لدينا قرار صادر عن محكمة النقض يتضمن نقض لقرارمحكمة الاستئناف الصادربالزام الساحب فريد بدفع قيمة الشيك الذي قدمه الحامل برهان للوفاء بعد مضي المدة المحددة وذلك رغم وجود معارضة سابقة من الساحب لوفاء قيمة الشيك حيث رفض المصرف أدائه بسبب هذه المعارضة.
في الوقائع:
سحب فريد شيك لبرهان / ثم قام فريد بإبلاغ المصرف معارضته في وفاء قيمة الشيك بحجة انه دين مقامرة, طالب برهان المصرف بوفاء الشيك بعد مرور 3سنوات و8أيام على تاريخ سحبه ,فرفض المصرف الوفاء بحجة أن معارضة الساحب هي بمثابة استرداد مقابل الوفاء ,

رفع برهان الدعوى على فريد والمصرف لإلزامهم بدفع قيمة الشيك , 
فدفع فريد بأن دعوى الحامل سقطت بالتقادم عملا بالمادة 394\1 ,
لكن صدر حكم الاستئناف بإلزام فريد بدفع قيمة الشيك بحجة أن المعارضة في الوفاء هي بمثابة استرداد مقابل الوفاء بالتالي عدم سقوط عوى الحامل بالتقادم عملاً بالمادةََ} 394\4(( قدمه ثم سحبه كلاً او بعضاً )){ .أي ان محكمة الاستئناف اعتبرت المعارضة هي بمثابة سحب مقابل الوفاء.

- طعن فريد بالقرار بحجة أن معارضته لاتعني استرداد مقابل الوفاء وبالتالي لايمكن تطبيق 394\4 .معتبراً أن دعوى الحامل سقطت بالتقادم .
- نتيجة الطعن المقدم أصدرت محكمة النقض قرارها الذي قضى بنقض الحكم وإعادته الى المحكمة التي أصدرته معتبرة أن المعارضة في الوفاء في الحالة هذه لاتعني استرداد مقابل الوفاءوذلك بالعودة للمادة 372\التي حددت حالات المعارضة , وبالتالي لانطبق 394\4. 
ويكون التقادم المطبق هو 3سنوات و8ايام من تاريخ انشاء الشيك وبالتالي يسقط بالتقادم حق الحامل برهان بالشيك .


الشيك
يعتبر الشيك من الوسائل التي سهلت التعامل التجاري والتي سهلت الوفاء بالدين من خلال قيام الساحب بتسليم دائنه شيكاً يتضمن أمر الى المصرف المسحوب عليه وهذا الامرغير معلق على شرط وذلك لتسليم الحامل المبلغ المدون في الشيك ,

حيث أنه بموجب المادة 368 من قانون التجارة : المادة/368/-1- يكون الشيك واجب الوفاء لدى الاطلاع عليه وكل بيان مخالف لذلك يعتبر كأن لم يكن.‏ 
وحتى لوقام الساحب بتقديم الشيك بعد الميعاد المحدد لتقديمه يكون المصرف ملزما بأدائه وذلك بموجب :

المادة/372/-1- على المسحوب عليه ان يوفي قيمة الشيك ولو بعد الميعاد المحدد لتقديمه.

تقادم الشيك :
حدد القانون ميعادا لسقوط لسقوط عوى الحامل بالتقادم في حال لم يقدم الشيك للوفاء أو قدمه لكن رفض المسحوب عليه أدائه لسبب من الاسباب وهذه المدة هي 3 سنوات محسوبة من تاريخ انقضاء الميعاد المحدد لتقديمه :
المادة/394/-1- تسقط بالتقادم دعوى حامل الشيك تجاه المسحوب عليه بمضي ثلاث سنوات محسوبة من تاريخ انقضاء الميعاد المحدد لتقديم الشيك للوفاء.‏ 

المعارضة في وفاء الشيك :
يثور في هذا الصدد إمكانية معارضة الساحب لوفاء الشيك بعد قيامه بسحبه,
أعطى القانون للساحب حق المعارضة في وفاء قيمة الشيك وذلك في حالات محددة نص عليها في المادة

/372\:
-2ولاتقبل معارضة الساحب على وفائه الا في حالة ضياعه او تفليس حامله.‏
من نص هذه المادة نلاحظ أن القانون قد حدد الحالات التي يمكن فيها للساحب معارضة وفاء الشيك للحامل وهي حالة ضياع الشيك من يد الحامل أو إفلاس الحامل وذلك حفظا لحقوق الدائنين.
أما الحالة الواردة هنا في القرار (دين مقامرة ) فلم ينص القانون عليها وبالتالي لا مجال لإعمال نص المادة هنا, وبالتالي لا يجوز للمصرف الامتناع عن أداء الشيك استنادا لهذا السبب.

أما من ناحية الوفاء بالشيك :
المادة/372/-1- على المسحوب عليه ان يوفي قيمة الشيك ولو بعد الميعاد المحدد لتقديمه.‏

فالمصرف قانوناً ملزم بوفاء قيمة الشيك ما دام هناك مقابل للوفاء , لكن في الحالة هذه هناك معارضة من الساحب لذلك اعتبر المصرف أن هذه المعارضة هي بمثابة استرداد من الساحب لمقابل الوفاء وبالتالي لا يمكن الوفاء به للحامل , لكن نلاحظ أن حالات المعارضة التي تمنع من الوفاء محددة قانونا وهي غير الحالة التي عارض بها الساحب هنا وبالتالي كان يتوجب على المصرف الوفاء بالشيك وعدم الاعتداد بهذه المعارضة من الساحب .


قرار حكمة النقض :
جاء قرار النقض مخالفا لما جاء في قرار الاستئناف حيث أن محكمة الاستئناف خرجت بنتيجة (( المعارضة في الوفاء هي بمثابة استرداد لمقابل الوفاء )) 
بالتالي عدم سقوط دعوى الحامل بالتقادم عملا ب المادة 394\4 أي للحامل رفع الدعوى ولو بعد مضي مدة القادم والحصول على قيمة الشيك من الساحب وفعلاً بهذا حكمت محكمة الاستئناف .
وبعد الطعن بالقرار من قبل الساحب الذي احتج بسقوط دعوى الحامل بالتقادم, 
جاء قرار محكمة النقض :
( نقض القرار المطعون فيه وإعادته الى المحكمة التي أصدرته لتيعيد الحكم بالدعوى وفق القانون وتضمين المطعون ضده الرسوم والمصاريف) . 
من خلال هذا القرار نجد أن محكمة النقض خرجت بقاعدة : 
((المعارضة في الوفاء لا تعني استرداد مقابل الوفاء )) وأعملت نص المادة 372
وهي التي حددت الحالات التي يجوز فيها للساحب المعارضة التي يمكن اعتبارها استرداد لمقابل الوفاء وهي غير الحالة((دين مقامرة )) التي عارض بها الساحب في هذه القضية .
وعملا بقرار محكمة النقض يكون حق الحامل برهان بالشيك قد سقط بالتقادم عملاً بالمادة 394\1
وكان يتوجب على المصرف الوفاء بقيمة الشيك لدى تقديمه لكن تأخر الحامل بتقديمه للوفاء أدى الى سقوط حقه بالشيك .

----------


## Rami CHIHA

اولا شكرا للقائمين على المنتدى .... لان فيه معلومات غنية للباحث والقارئ

لكن ما جعلني اكتب هذا الرد هو  بالصدفة أثناء قيامي بالبحث في غوغل 
حيث ورد  اسمي بجانب عنوان هذا الموضوع الذي كنت قد كتبته في إحدى المنتديات في موقع آخر 
حيث من قرائتكم لبداية الموضوع تجدون 
رامي شيحه - ماجستير ....... 
ألم تستغربوا  ما علاقة هذا الاسم بالموضوع ؟؟؟
الامر ببساطة هو أن السيد 
*هيثم الفقى*
*المحامى بالاستئناف العالى ومجلس الدولة**المحامى والمستشار القانونى لنقابة مهنة التمريض بمحافظة الدقهلية*

قد قام بنسخ ولصق من دون أن ينظر الى المحتوى فلو كان قد قرأ الموضوع لكان قد وجد اسمي في البداية !!!!!! وعلى الاقل كان قد مسحه .... ومن أنتم في ماجستير التأهيل والتخصص ...؟؟ هل كنت طالبا معنا ولم نعرف؟؟؟

أقول يا حضرة الاستاذ
أين حقوق النشر ؟؟؟
الحقيقة الذي يقرأ 
*المحامى بالاستئناف العالى ومجلس الدولة**المحامى والمستشار القانونى لنقابة مهنة التمريض بمحافظة الدقهلية*

يظن أن محامي بهذه الدرجة هو أكبر من أن ينسخ ويلصق !!!



لكم جزيل الشكر وشكراً لأنك أحييت الموضوع في هذا المنتدى



رامي شيحه 
دراسات عليا في قانون الاعمال الدولية _ جامعة دمشق 
r.law@live.fr

----------

